# Three Of A Perfect Pair



## Vinkenoog1977 (2 May 2014)

Hey guys,

Has some plants left, and was fed up with what was sitting on my hallway cupboard, so I decided to do some low-low tech pico "tanks". The square ones are 14 cm. by 14 cm. by 14 cm., the vase holds around 4 liters total I think. I have no plans for fauna as of yet, and since these will remain unfiltered and unheated, there aren't too many choices, except maybe for some Red Cherry shrimp. For now, I like things as they sit. The PP is about 9 hours, I am dosing with some liquid CO2 and EI, and will do weekly 50% WC. The flora is:
- Eleocharis Acicularis;
- Eleocharis Parvula;
- Pilularia Globulifera;
- Ceratopteris Siliquosa;
- Anternanthera Reineckii;
- Micranthemum Micranthemoides;
- Micranthemum Umbrosum;
- Ammania Bonsai.






























Let me know what you think guys!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (9 May 2014)

One week in, and everything is looking pretty good! The Micranthemum is doing great, and I've actually some very shy pearling going on in there! Plus, the Alternanthera is doing excellent as well, all the other plants are ticking along nicely!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 May 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Wow these are fantastic Have you ever thought of doing a Wabi-Kusa


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (17 May 2014)

Thanks Roy!

That will be my next challenge; am thinking of doing another trio, for on my drinks cabinet; a giant cognac glass, giant wine glass and another giant whiskey-glass, and then do those Wabi-Kusa style. Probably somewehere in the next couple of weeks; will require moving the two 40L Nano's, but that shouldn't be too much of a hassle with a bit of help. Stay tuned!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 May 2014)

Hi, Looking forward to seeing you W-K


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (18 May 2014)

Time for an update; things are doing pretty good; I took out the Ceratopteris and moved in some Vallis which I had left after redoing another tank. The Alternanthera is growing good, the grasses are lacking a bit. The Micranthemum is actually pearling like mad, well, compared to the MC in Indiscipline, which hasn't pearled yet, even though that one does have flow, a heater, a filter, and CO2; go figure. 
Did have a LOT of algae this week. Not too sure how to deal with that at the moment; will try dosing some EasyCarbo, and see what happens. Might add some Red Cherry shrimp to the middle vase, not sure yet.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 May 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Liquid Co2 should help get rid of the algae In the vase Would the shrimp not clime or jump out ??


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (18 May 2014)

I figured as much. 

And yes, that's what I'm afraid off, I lost one CRS today who somehow managed to get out of a tank WITH a lid, so not going to risk it. Time to get the syringe out!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (24 May 2014)

Still going pretty good, although I did toss the Vallis out of the vase, as that appears to have been the cause of the algae bloom; am hoping everything will clear up. I've replaced it with some Lysimachia Nummeralia I had leftover, and I think it looks better than the Vallis did.





























I've also added a second threesome. These were supposed to be Wabi-Kusa (sorry Roy!), but when I finished them, and took a longer look, I couldn't help but think: where's the bloody water? LOL So, they've become the second tripple-pair, and now sit proudly on my back window sill (natural light all day, around 2-3 hours of sunlight in the evening). I will be changing the lights to so downlighters, probably the same as used in the setup above. Plants used are:
- Micranthemum Micranthemoides;
- Micranthemum Umbrosum;
- Ammania Bonsai;
- Eleocharis Parvula;
- Eleocharis Acicularis;
- Alternanthera Reineckii;
- Rotala Walichii;
- Rotala sp. Green;
- Rotala Rotundafolia.
There's also some sort of terestrial moss in the one with the lavarock in there, no clue as to the species, found in the woods near my house. The plants appear extremely happy, as they have been pearling none stop!





















Pearling...


----------



## Ben22 (25 May 2014)

Cool! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 May 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Not a W-K you are forgiven   They are superb  One thing the terrestrial Moss will not survive under water for long As it starts to die it will pollute the water and affect the other plants  I will be looking for a vase now. To start one of these myself


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (25 May 2014)

Hey Roy! Thanks for the tip regarding the moss,will keep a close eye on it. However, so far, so good; still pearling like mad! And it grows on wet, rotting old logs, so who knows, maybe it will adapt. Will try to ID the moss, to be certain.

They are fun, and look great, even if I do say so myself. And I think rotala is a great plant for these little setups; 4 days in, and they are already starting to grow emers, and look happy doing so! Saw that pic a while back of the flowering rotala, and that's what I'm hoping for as well!

These vases are simply not suited for doing W-K, maybe in future I'll have a go with it, for now, my attention, and money, will be going to the 200L I'm planning.


----------



## Gruff (29 May 2014)

Is that just small grain gravel in the lighter ones?  The brown is cat litter or some specialist product?


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (29 May 2014)

Just regular aquarium gravel, I think this was some of the Dennerle Quartz stuff, both the brown and the white.


----------



## Gruff (29 May 2014)

They look good, I'm going to have a look round my local charity shops for a similar square container.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (22 Jul 2014)

Right, well, I've added a couple more, 5 to be exact, and have restarted 4 of the original ones. Will add new pics probably tomorrow. The large, wide vases, will house a small colony of RCS each, the rest will remain fauna-less, except for the algae eating snails that regulary accompany the plant shipments (I should really do an ID on those btw). The new plant list is as follows:
Alternanthera Reineckii sp. "Cardinalis"
Amania Bonsai
Eleocharis Acicularis
Eleocharis Parvula
Heteranthera Dubia
Heteranthera Zosterifolia
Ludwigia Palustris
Ludwigia Palustris sp. "Green"
Micranthemum Micranthemoides
Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"
Micranthemum Umbrosum
Pilularia Globlulifera
Pogostemon Erectus
Riccia Fluitans
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. "Green"
Rotala Walichii
Taxiphyllum sp. "Spiky Moss"
Taxipyhllum Barbieri
Vesicularia Dubyana


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jul 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog Wow Now that's a plant list  Looking forward to the photos now


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (23 Jul 2014)

Living Room Table:




































Mantle:












Dining Room:
















Hallway:





















Hope you guys like them, if you have any questions regarding planting of whatever, just let me know!


----------



## Andy D (23 Jul 2014)

They look great!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (23 Jul 2014)

Thanks Andy, real happy with them, even though it is sort of frustrating that difficult plants that never grew in my high-tech tanks (Alternanthera Reineckii, Amania Bonsai, Eleocharis Parvula) seem to thrive in these über low-tech setups. LOL


----------



## Michael W (23 Jul 2014)

Those are really cool looking projects! I now see why you said you need help regarding controlling yourself with new editions in terms of projects.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (23 Jul 2014)

Yeah, it's getting out of hand, but this is pretty much it, since I've run out of space. The only other thing I am planning, is a sort of paludarium type of setup, in the window sill in the dining room, since those three will move to my little "bar"-cupboard where now Heat in the Jungle sits. Will be doing something with orchids in that one. But that's it. The only other room I have, is reserved for a Bucket-of-Mud kind of project, large, shallow tank, in the place where there's now a big chair, near the living room window, where my dog sleeps. He's almost 14, so I'm hoping to be able to postpone that particular project for a couple more years.[DOUBLEPOST=1406144117][/DOUBLEPOST]But other than that:

Hi,my name is Paul, I'm an AquaScapeaHolic.


----------



## Michael W (23 Jul 2014)

I would love to make a project in the future like Tom's and Al's. But that will be in the distant future after uni etc, so at least 2 more years.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jul 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Great Thread  Love your ideas  Truly inspiring


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (24 Jul 2014)

Thanks Roy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Sep 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, How Are these coming along ?


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (9 Sep 2014)

Doing pretty good, will put up new pics soon!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jan 2015)

Photos  Waiting  
Happy new year mate hows things going  Lots of your photos are missing from your journals??


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (11 Jan 2015)

Hey Roy! Happy new year to you! Things are going great, as are the tanks, just haven't had the time to get new pics up, will do sometime in the next week! Have a new one to show as well. 
Yeah, I've noticed, damned Facebook.  Will get that sorted sometime soon!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2015)

Hi
Looking forward to seeing the photos  Cannot wait to see your new project


----------

